# Mauling



## youngdon

We had a lady in northern Az who was severely mauled by a beartuesday night, She was walking her dog and startled the bear who was scrounging in a commercial dumpster. I'll keep an eye out for her condition, she had major surgery and will be hospitlized for some time. G&F tracked and destroyed the bear.


----------



## bones44

I was waiting for a punchline....... hopefully she's OK after all this.


----------



## youngdon

Our drought conditions are making it more likely that we will have more of these incidents


----------



## bones44

One can only imagine. You guys are having a time of it bad right now huh? With all the wildfires and such too that aren't helping.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, it's hard to tell how many animals were chased from their home territories by the fires. Alot of the area that the wallow fire burned was pretty prime habitat for elk and mule deer, as well as bear.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hard to believe this bear came back 3 times after being scared off with vehicles. Glad it was put down, wish it would have been put down sooner.

If you check into the liberal sites I am sure they are saying this lady is at fault and the bear deserved a trial of some sort. What a great place we live in.


----------



## Mattuk

Poor woman, I hope things turn out ok for her.


----------



## knapper

Fires like that can cause a lot of stress on the animals that are pushed into another area and with lower than normal range will cause more encounters with wildlife.


----------



## bones44

Obviously won't be the first time unfortunately. Sounds like New Mexico is going through it too. I feel for any of you guys living near or in the middle of all of this.


----------



## Antlerz22

Chris Miller said:


> Hard to believe this bear came back 3 times after being scared off with vehicles. Glad it was put down, wish it would have been put down sooner.
> 
> If you check into the liberal sites I am sure they are saying this lady is at fault and the bear deserved a trial of some sort. What a great place we live in.


 He was tried--by a xxgrain jury and lost. Or is it now politically correct to euthanize?


----------



## youngdon

Now they're running DNA tests to see if they got the right bear. When they checked the bears stomach they founds a lot of garbage but nothing proof positive (such as a piece of the womans clothing).


----------



## On a call

Exactly...be a shame that the wrong bear was put down...but then what do you do. Be smart and avoid areas were bears are comming in..post signs and what area to avoid.

I know accidents happen.

Anyhow I hope she is doing better.


----------



## knapper

Here is one for you. There was a black bear that broke into two different houses and was shot at the second house that it had gotten into. The Anchorage police shot it and it was donated to a local charity. Weather has been good the last several years and there are lots of young bears out there that do not know how to hunt too well.


----------



## Mattuk

knapper said:


> The Anchorage police shot it and it was donated to a local charity.


What did they do with it?


----------



## bones44

They probably ate it Matt. I've had bear and it was good.


----------



## Mattuk

Hmmm.......lucky them!


----------



## bones44

I know it doesn't sound right but believe me it is better than you would think. My wife even and likes it and she's not real fond of wild game.


----------



## Mattuk

I'll stick with venison, pheasant, partridge, pigeon and duck!


----------



## On a call

Mountain lion is supposed to be good also.

I do however like bear. I wonder how the bear liked human though ?


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Mountain lion is supposed to be good also.
> 
> I do however like bear. I wonder how the bear liked human though ?


 Heard and seen some guys eating it on Mike Avery's outdoor show. Kinda looked like pork.


----------



## On a call

I have a new customer who knows a guy who hunts them. They eat it all and yes he claims it is like pork.


----------



## Mattuk

Look we've been here before Brian, you enjoy it but its not for me.


----------



## hassell

If its a garbage Bear, you're better off eating the garbage yourself!!


----------



## On a call

I guess you are what you eat..garbage in garbage out...kinda like your mind. I never heard about that Rick.

Not asking anyone to eat what they do not want to...just stating I had a client lay claim on Thursday that his buddy enjoys mountain lion.

I know I certain feel for anyone mauled by a bear...one strong animal !


----------



## bones44

The worst part is that I'm sure many more have been displaced and the trend will continue for awhile. Hope that lady is OK.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Not asking anyone to eat what they do not want to...just stating I had a client lay claim on Thursday that his buddy enjoys mountain lion.


Sorry Brian I'm a little prickly at the moment, ignore me!


----------



## youngdon

I don't believe that this particular bear was displaced by the recent fires. The bear that they killed was the bear that mauled her though.


----------



## On a call

Better to rid an agressive bear, it is however a shame.

No problem Matt...hope you were able to pull out those thorns









Happy 4 th eve to ya all.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I guess you are what you eat..garbage in garbage out...kinda like your mind. I never heard about that Rick.
> 
> Not asking anyone to eat what they do not want to...just stating I had a client lay claim on Thursday that his buddy enjoys mountain lion.
> 
> I know I certain feel for anyone mauled by a bear...one strong animal !


 I love Bear meat, especially the hams done up, its like eating Moose that was shot March or April after eating spruce buds most of the winter -- guess what they would taste like!!


----------



## youngdon

So what did Dawn do with her bear meat and hide Rick ?


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> So what did Dawn do with her bear meat and hide Rick ?


 They had the meat done up and gave the hide to a friend who wanted it.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> No problem Matt...hope you were able to pull out those thorns


Sadly not!


----------



## bones44

Hopefully today gets better for ya Matt. We all have our days......


----------



## On a call

Hey it is another day...smile and love it as if it might be your last...for one day it will be. Then no more.

BTW....I enjoy hearing from all you guys and I appologize if I rub anyone the wrong way, it is intentional







most of the time.

My Name is Brain, I am an idiot and I admit it.


----------



## bones44

"I'm a man and I can change, if I have too" (Possum Lodge man's prayer)


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> My Name is Brain, I am an idiot and I admit it.


Thats one thing your not Brian.


----------



## On a call

Tom you are a member also ??...do you know the hand shake.

Thanks Matt, Perhaps not an idiot but I do know it all







. Did you catch the spelling of my name ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I did.


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> "I'm a man and I can change, if I have too" (Possum Lodge man's prayer)


"I guess" !!


----------



## bones44

Oh yea, forgot that part.......


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Hopefully today gets better for ya Matt. We all have our days......


Thank you Tom.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I wonder what kind of dog she had walking with her. Bears keep a distance with dogs around. With the fire stress who know what that bear did to get there. Probably chased from every place it went from other animals trying to hold their ground. Fires are harsh on the wild life and people. I hope the women that got attacked gets better soon.

About mountain lion, it is white meat. The pieces I had were jerked and not that good. Glad I was hungry. Most the time the guys do a quick boil of the meat and give it to the dogs that hunted it down. It was kinda like turkey and rattle snake without the bones of the rattle snake and it's white meat for sure. Not my favorite. Cooked right it could be good I guess.


----------

